# Mobile Home framing?



## skillman

Sorry to hear things havent started to turn around for you . Did you have any tools in your truck when it broke down and now in tow yard . Keep you up head buddie .


----------



## skillman

Did you try by any chance going around your homes park and introduce yourself and want services you could offer to bring some beacon in.


----------



## Frankawitz

Skillman,
No I have not gone around the park and met anyone, I have had a few neighbors stop by and talk about all the remodeling I have done on our trailer, Come spring time I have to repaint the exterior of the trailer, so I hope some of the folks see what I do to the outside and maybe they will ask for some help with their homes. We have a couple companies that work in the park most of the work they do is plumbing with freezing pipes, This park is working to remove the old trailers and they are bring in new ones and then they rent them out. so it's kind of like a free standing apartments complex, there are people like us who own their places, but there are a lot that are renters. since we moved in they have brought about 16 new trailers and have them up for rent, and at $699 a month is pretty cheap housing, a 2 bedroom house in this area rents for $750 per month and these new trailers are 3 bedrooms 2 bath and they are nice, the only thing is you can't buy them you have to rent them for at least 2 years before they would offer them for sale. The company who owns the park are packing them in, so they are in it for the money, our lot rent is $299 a month and where can you live for that cheap? the only place is in Detroit and believe me not many people want to move to the city. Last week there was a 9 month old baby shot by some jerk with a AK 47 fired on the house the child lived in, they shot the little one in the head while he was sleeping. the house was shot up with 40 bullets. Plus the murder rate in Detroit is at 49 since the first of the year. It's like the wild wild west. It's a mess.


----------



## skillman

Stinks that there will be no old mobile homes to fix up . They need charles bronson to come clean house . Lookin forward to seein new pics of your progress .


----------



## Frankawitz

Yeah, I am thinking about getting out of construction and find a new career. I hope by this week I can start school for a new job. Once I get my desk top computer set up I'll be able to post pictures of this place and what I have done. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Rich D.

God bless man.

Never give up on your dreams even if that means postponing them for awhile..

Keep fighting it will work out in the long run.

Life always has its peaks.. then its valleys..


----------



## Gary H

Good luck man on the schooling. Just think with a new desk job to pay the bills, you can do side jobs and get back on your feet faster. Then You can post on how you went to work one day and told then they can take their desk job and shove it up thier a**:clap: And start your construction business again putting all the new guys to shame with your advanced skills in the drywall trade.:thumbup:


----------



## skillman

Frankawitz said:


> Yeah, I am thinking about getting out of construction and find a new career. I hope by this week I can start school for a new job.


What is it that your lookin to do in your new career beside construction if i my ask..


----------



## Frankawitz

I was thinking of taking truck driving lessons I have been reading the CDL Manual on taking the test, I read that trucking companies are bring in big money. I have seen signing bonus as much as $5,000.00 plus they pay as much as .47 per mile plus full health care, they week driving is around 2400 miles a week so that's over $800 gross a week. That would give me money to hire a attoney to file bankruptcy and then I could get out from under all this debt. I owe about 125k and I'm free and clear.:thumbsup:


----------



## skillman

Is it buiness debt tryin to work on . My dads friend tryed drivein truck on the open road but couldnt take the part being alway from family atfer a couple weeks . Would get to place and wait to get unload while lossin money sittin there because it was of there hours .  Nice work on plumbing there sir.. :thumbup:


----------



## Frankawitz

No it's all personal I didn't run the business in the ground I just ran out of work, had over $1,800 in advertiesing just didn't get any calls. so I couldn't pay the phone bill so I lost that after having the same number for 16 years, then it was down hill there after. Couldn't make house payments so bank of america foreclosed even tho I never had a mortgage with them, they told me my house was worth $20k but in 2006 in was worth $149k F***** amazing. I couldn't get anyone from that bank to even talk to me. Then the credit card companies started with their crap fees and late charges, In the past 28 months I lost all my income and saving, had to get rid of my German Shepherds I had 4 I lost I don't know how many tools, now lost my truck and we may lose the trailer and storage if we can't come up with some money. and who says it can't get worse?:sad:
So I hope I hear from the trucking schools I contacted this week end I just hope I can find a employer who will pay for my schooling if not well I ain't gonna drive a truck either.
So how knows just take it One Day at a time.


----------



## summithomeinc

Have you tried the unemployment office? I checked into getting a CDL at one time and they had a program to help pay for the school. Good Luck


----------



## Framer53

You will find that truck driving schools are connected to help you get a student loan. Remember to take one large enough for living expenses....


----------



## AustinDB

is your truck still in the yard? you may be able to get your personal effects (tools) from the truck if you sign it over...could try calling them about it. Maybe a call to your local representative?


----------



## Frankawitz

I talked with a guy from a school yesterday, they garrantee job placement. I read a articale(The Trucker News) that was saying carries are seeing a increase in shipping goods, some major lines were seeing their revenue increase by $2.6 Billion for 2011 (Landstar) and this year the company is eyeing $3 Billion. So these companies are looking at hiring drivers. So we shall see.
As for the school it's located in Floridia the classes are 3 weeks housing is provided you just have to have food money which I have my Obama Card good for $200. and as spending money :no: but I aint a person that goes out anyways, Don't Drink, Don't Smoke, so I'll study:thumbup:
As for my truck in the yard I have to call them, Cause I called a few custmer's and asked them if they could get me a affiddavit stating I did work for them over the past 28 months, cause the school wants to know how I have been making it without collecting unemployment benefits. He couldn't believe we were doing it. But anyways two of them need work done at their homes so now I just have to get my other truck on the road (Plates & Insurance) and I'll be able to make some money. Plus the ole lady is freaking out cause bills are due Thursday(March 1,), I don't know if I said anything about her getting Fired for asking for Toilet Paper for the Senoirs she was caring for. there are 3 women and one man they range in age from 83 to 98 she was working 72 to 86 hours a week for $4.10 an hour. she tried to get unemployment after he fired her, But he handed her a 1099 the day he Fired her, also told her that the Christmas Bonus was only $300 instead of the $1,500 he told her before Christmas. and on top of that he took the $300 and gave it to my ole lady's supervisor, My ole lady had barrowed money from her and was paying her back $50 a month, That's the agreement they had between them. The guy is a azzhole of major size. So I called the State Bar Assco. and asked for some Attorney's who handeled Labor Laws and Unemployment Laws also call Labor Dept. Filed a complaint against him and the house, cause we found out that the State License they have hanging in the kitchen of the house where the senoirs live has been expired for 4 years now. What he has done is taken the License made a New Copy and changed the Date so it isn't expired! So Hopefully this guy is in for a World of Chit:laughing:
Oh Yeah he's the one who want the drywall job done on the new addition he had built, the guys who did charged him $1,600 to hang and finish, well it looks like $1,600 dollars of Chit Job:laughing: you can see every butt joint and seam, also they primed it and it looks like a dirt road.:thumbup:


----------



## skillman

Man you cant catch a break lately . Hope that new work starts to turn everthing around for you .


----------



## Frankawitz

Well I did get some good news yesterday, one of my old customers sent me a e mail about some work he needed done, so I called him told him that I would like to do the work but I had no way of getting there cause my truck got impounded and my other truck insurance and plates had expired. well he came out yesterday and brought me $200 so I could get insurance and plates on my truck, So we got the insurance taken care of and today I have to walk to SOS to get my plates and I'll have wheels:clap::thumbsup:
I also contacted a couple more trucking companies about driving so who knows things may turn around here. I Hope so, as long as Obama doesn't do something else to screw things up.:laughing:


----------



## TimelessQuality

Good news indeed:thumbup:

Stay positive, and things will work out...

I'm a huge believer in karma:thumbsup:


----------



## Frankawitz

Well I walked to SOS and got my plates and address changed and registered to Vote, I got back home and I had to fix the exhaust on my truck, then I went to get my stuff out of the other truck. In the morning I'm going to go look at the garage to see what I need, then I'll start it if wheater permits, Hope I can get it all done in one day. I also made a call to another customer who needs some handyman stuff done. I got a e mail back from one of the trucking companies. I guess they have their own training program, I would have to train with another driver for 275 hours before they look at letting you drive solo. I have to say the Pay and the benefits are really good, better then anything I ever had in construction. So I just have to figure out who has they best offer. And go for it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Frankawitz

Well I did the work for my customer made a few bucks got our storage unit paid for another month, But now we have to come up with the rent for our lot the trailers on, I need to make another $350 and we will be good intil April, My ole lady is bugging out over the loss of her job. she is talking about selling the trailer and moving out by herself. I swear I think things are turning around and she pulls this on me. So last night we had a big falling out and she wants me out cause I paid the storage bill. Hello all my tools and her stuff are in that unit
I called another school if I sign on with them I start school April 9th and they will give me a $1,200 Signing Bonus, I will have to come up with a way down there and have money for permits and food they pay everything else. The thing now is I may have to move in with my daughter and her boyfriend
I don't want to put any pressure on her, she has a 6 month old baby girl.
God this is Depressing, sometime I wonder if I would be better off Dead then I wouldn't be a problem to anyone!
Sorry for all the whinning:sad:


----------

